# MF3 review



## goidlon (Feb 20, 2019)

I recently purchased this cube. The stickering on the yellow side is very bright which makes me mess up my 1st f2l pair about 5% of the time. Recognition is pretty good it chopped down my f2l by about 5 seconds. corner cutting you can do about 1 cubie. on reverse you can do about half a cubie. it lock's up a little on the tperm, fperm, and j perm. Out of the box I felt like it was a great cube. It was kind of crunchy at first. now it is kind of a buttery smooth feel. the over all grade I would give this cube is a B+


----------

